# Spitfire BBCSO Template for Studio One, #oneorchestra



## Manuel Stumpf

Hello All!

I have ported the BBCSO template to PreSonus Studio One 
I hope it is useful for all Studio One users out there.
It can be found in the attachment.






Normally it should also open in the smaller version of Studio One: Studio One Artist.
Does anyone happen to have this version and can check this?

If you find any mistakes or improvements please feel free to comment,
so that I can correct the template.
Thank you.

Btw: PreSonus has a 10 year Studio One Anniversary Sale on with very attractive prices!
Also including crossgrades from other DAWs too.
(No I don't receive free products, nor any other compensation for this ).

Edit:
Added version S0101_V001_BBCSO_Template_StudioOne.zip with the following updates:

Added the new Bass Flute, which came with BBCSO v1.1.8 update.
Added a routing scheme overview diagram.
Set all tracks to receive midi from all inputs, not only my specific keyboard.
Edit:
Added version S0101_V002_BBCSO_Template_StudioOne.zip with the following updates:

Added the new Cimbasso BBCSO v1.2.0 update
Added the new muted brass articulations and extended legatos from this update
Added a full set of keyswitch maps for BBCSO in Studio One 5

Kind regards,
Manuel


----------



## ridgero

Thank you!

With which version of Studio One did you create this template? 3 / 4 ?


----------



## Manuel Stumpf

ridgero said:


> Thank you!
> 
> With which version of Studio One did you create this template? 3 / 4 ?


Version 4


----------



## maxwello

Thank you very much ! it will be very usefull for a non technician like me


----------



## NX363489

WOW. Thank you so much !!!


----------



## Magnus73

Great, Thanks


----------



## madfloyd

Thank you so much!


----------



## Vunsunta

This is great, thanks. I was going to make one but you did it!

Can you host this template on a 3rd party site and provide the link rather than specifically on this forum? I had to make an account here just to download the template or even to view the preview picture, and that might deter some people who could benefit from your work.

Edit:
Also, I noticed in the Hybrid template under the Untuned Percussion group, there's an instrument called "Untuned Percussion" (it's the 1st one in the group) and it has all the articulations loaded and set to Anvil, but you also have the Anvil as it's own standalone further down a bit in the group. This doesn't seem to follow the track convention like the rest of the instruments. Is this intentional or a mistake?

If it's a mistake, can you explain how it can be fixed rather than only replacing the download with an updated version? It would be helpful to know how you fix it so we can replicate the changes on our end so we can preserve any other changes we made to our own templates and not have to re-do everything we did all over again. Thanks!


----------



## Manuel Stumpf

Vunsunta said:


> This is great, thanks. I was going to make one but you did it!
> 
> Can you host this template on a 3rd party site and provide the link rather than specifically on this forum?
> 
> Edit:
> Also, I noticed in the Hybrid template under the Untuned Percussion group, there's an instrument called "Untuned Percussion" (it's the 1st one in the group) and it has all the articulations loaded and set to Anvil, but you also have the Anvil as it's own standalone further down a bit in the group. This doesn't seem to follow the track convention like the rest of the instruments. Is this intentional or a mistake?


Before posting it somewhere else I thought I'd wait a little bit for feedback.

The "Untuned Percussion" track (which has all the untuned percussion patches loaded) is meant as a convenience for people who prefer to use keyswitches instead of single tracks.
It is correct that by default it is set to Anvil.

The BBCSO player also allows you to build your own master patch (all percussion layout on the keyboard):
Use this track and select different articulations while holding "Shift" key. Before you do that, you need to transponse the single percussion patches up/down the keyboard so that they do not overlap (this is done with the transpose parameter on the bottom right side of the BBCSO player).
Like this you can build your master percussion patch, that has all the percussion on a single track.
As this is not given as a default setting by BBCSO sample library, this is a personal thing everyone does different.
Edit: Building your own percussion master patch kind of breaks the ability to easily share midi files.
It would be good if BBCSO came with a master percussion patch by itself.

-> Long story short:
If you prefer keyswitching your percussion, you can use this track. Or if you want to build your own "Percussion Master Patch".
Otherwise you just ignore this track and use the single percussion tracks.

Question:
I meanwhile found out all the tracks had the midi input set to my specific keyboard I am using.
Did you have to change the midi input so that you can play the tracks?
In this case I would set all the channels to "All Input" next time I update the templates.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf

You might also want to play around with the attenuation I have set with the "MixTool" on all the reverbs. Meanwhile I have the feeling I have set it quite drastically low.


----------



## madfloyd

[QUOTE="Manuel Stumpf]
Question
I meanwhile found out all the tracks had the midi input set to my specific keyboard I am using.
Did you have to change the midi input so that you can play the tracks?
In this case I would set all the channels to "All Input" next time I update the templates.
[/QUOTE]

I had to change every track to All Input and think it would be a better default.


----------



## Vunsunta

Manuel Stumpf said:


> -> Long story short:
> If you prefer keyswitching your percussion, you can use this track. Or if you want to build your own "Percussion Master Patch".
> Otherwise you just ignore this track and use the single percussion tracks.
> 
> Question:
> I meanwhile found out all the tracks had the midi input set to my specific keyboard I am using.
> Did you have to change the midi input so that you can play the tracks?
> In this case I would set all the channels to "All Input" next time I update the templates.




Thanks for the reply and teaching us about this master percussion track.

Also yes it was set to your keyboard but then after I clicked OK in the dialog box it defaulted to All Input.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf

Updated the template (grab it in the first post of this thread):

Added the new Bass Flute, which came with BBCSO v1.1.8 update.
Added a routing scheme overview diagram.
Set all tracks to receive midi from all inputs, not only my specific keyboard.


----------



## tenkooo

Hello Manuel. Just starting into orchestral scoring. My main daw is studio one. This template will help me laying down tracks more easely. Best regards.


----------



## muziksculp

Hi Manuel,

Thanks for making a BBCSO template for Studio One Pro 4 users. Which is the DAW I use, but I haven't yet purchased BBCSO.  

I'm still undecided if I need the BBCSO Pro version, or if the BBCSO Core version would be sufficient. Since I have many other Orchestral Sample libraries, including Spitfire's Symphonic Orchestra. 

A bit off-topic, but if you have other orchestral libraries, how do you like the BBCSO so far compared to other libraries ?

Do you recommend the Pro or the Core version for someone who has other orch. libraries, from Spitfire, Orchestral tools, CineSamples, 8Dio...etc. ?

Also looking forward to see what Presonus offers in Studio One Pro 5. Hopefully they will add some type of articulation management system in the key-editor. Something like expression maps in Cubase, but better, easier, and faster to construct. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Manuel Stumpf

muziksculp said:


> Thanks for making a BBCSO template for Studio One Pro 4 users. Which is the DAW I use, but I haven't yet purchased BBCSO.


I hope it is helpful for some people out there. 
Today I have no time to answer your questions, but I will address them tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf

Most of the time I tend to hold back with my personal opinions.
Especially the taste of virtual instruments is very personal, and this is only a hobby for me.
But you asked. So here you are:



muziksculp said:


> I'm still undecided if I need the BBCSO Pro version, or if the BBCSO Core version would be sufficient. Since I have many other Orchestral Sample libraries, including Spitfire's Symphonic Orchestra.


First of all. As of my understanding (I hope I am correct here) Spitfire Audio lets you upgrade from Core to Pro and the full money you spent on Core will be deducted from Pro. Basically you don't loose a penny by going Core first. 
Therefore I'd recommend first get Core and see if you like it (sound, Spitfire player...). If you don't, stop there.



muziksculp said:


> A bit off-topic, but if you have other orchestral libraries


ehhem. Too many.



muziksculp said:


> how do you like the BBCSO so far compared to other libraries ?


The appealing thing is, it is one orchestra, balanced...
It does feel like one thing belonging together. For many other libraries the single sections feel often detached from each other.
For the single instruments you can probably find better alternatives for each. But as a complete orchestra bundle it is pretty solid.
The biggest difference to most other orchestral libraries is the room tone.
The room sound is much smaller than Air (SSO). But yet you can clearly hear the room.
To me, BBCSO sounds a bit like the Sony Stage, where Cinesamples recorded their stuff.
The sound therefore is a lot more closer/direct in your face. You have to figure yourself if you like that or not. This is one of the big questions here.
The SSO woodwinds sound more lyrical to me (might come from more vibrato and a lot of AIR reverb). Whereas the BBCSO woods are more polite/straight/clean.
Strings and Percussion is a highlight.
The people writing "epic" stuff, will tell you the upper dynamic layer of the brass is missing.
Overall the quality is good with the usual quirks here and there.



muziksculp said:


> Do you recommend the Pro or the Core version for someone who has other orch. libraries, from Spitfire, Orchestral tools, CineSamples, 8Dio...etc. ?


Perfect package would be Core version with 3 Mics (but honestly that would draw away too many from buying Pro, so I can see why they have not done that).
Core comes with the Mixed Mic1, which is a very good start for orchestral sound. If you're more in these (over?)hyped things, you want to have the Mix 2 from the Pro version.

I have not done too many comparisons, but I did not hear substantial difference in sound between Core/Pro (as long as no additional Mics are involved).
However there is a big improvement in sound from Discover to Core.

If you can live with the missing instruments Cor Anglais, Bass Flute etc. (or fill them in from other libraries) and are not too keen on mic mixing, the Core version might be the sweet spot.
Especially when only looking for a another additional flavor, when you already have many other libs.

Pro has 20 mics, huiuiui. It is a heavyweight with almost 600GB 
Spill mics is an intersting concept. Reminds me of playing around with these a bit more.
And yes, you want to run that from SSD.

So is it a must buy? If you have a ton of stuff, maybe not.
Otherwise already the Core version delivers very good value.
What they have packed here in roughly 21GB is wow. I can also see that on many mobile rigs/laptops.



muziksculp said:


> Studio One Pro 5


Do you have any idea when to expect that? Do they have kind of a regular release cycle? I am relatively new to the Studio One universe.


----------



## muziksculp

Hi Manuel,

Thank You very much for answering my questions. This is very helpful. I really apreciate it.

I'm most likely going to purchase the BBCSO Core version. After listening carefully to some of the walkthrough videos, I think even the one mix1 mic option of Core is good enough, if one adds some reverbs to taste to add more depth, or character as needed, and as you mentioned, I can always upgrade to the Pro version if I desire to do so in the future, since there is an upgrade pricing path.

I also have most of the missing instruments in the Core edition, which are in the Pro edition, in other Sample libraries,ie. Spitfire Studio Woodwinds Pro, for the woods, Spitfire Solo Strings for the String Leaders, and many other options, so I can use them when needed.

With regards to Studio One Pro 5, well, Presonus seems to have new versions usually in May between 21 and end of May, and S1 users are anticipating it on various forums, so we might see version 5 released soon, but given the current situation with Covid-19 , things are not very predictable, including the release date of Studio One Pro 5. I guess we will just have to wait and see if they release it this month, or maybe next month.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## jon wayne

I purchased Studio One and BBCSO core recently. I made my own SO template modeled from the LPX one. I feel like a new start with both additions. How much do you suppose the SO upgrade will cost?


----------



## FlyingSinger

Hi Manuel,

Thank you for the Studio One templates! I have gone in a different direction with my libraries (many Spitfire and some others) and so far I only bought the $49 Discover version of BBCSO to explore a bit. This may change on Black Friday, but I used the recent Spitfire Spring Sale for other purchases. So I wondered if I could modify your template to work with Discover, and this morning I did most of that, which involved removing the tracks and instruments for the many non-supported instruments and articulations and replacing the instrument for each remaining track with an instance of the Discover instrument with the best available patch. This took about an hour or so (much easier than starting from scratch!).

I still need to look closely at the many channels with buses, signal routing, effects, etc. and at least rename some things. This is a very sophisticated template and I'm sure I will learn things I never knew about S1 if I explore it a bit. I also have a lot of un-voiced percussion tracks that I left in place for now, thinking I may introduce a different percussion library in the template to fill some of those slots (perhaps the light-weight Spitfire Originals Cinematic Percussion for some of the instruments). 

I doubt there are many on this forum who are using Studio One and BBCSO Discover, but if there's interest, I can try to figure out a way to share this modified template (with full credit to Manuel, and if you approve) when I finish it, probably by the weekend depending on my work schedule.

Thanks again,
Bruce Irving


----------



## Manuel Stumpf

FlyingSinger said:


> which involved removing the tracks and instruments for the many non-supported instruments and articulations and replacing the instrument for each remaining track with an instance of the Discover instrument with the best available patch. This took about an hour or so (much easier than starting from scratch!).


Just out of curiosity: May I ask what happens if you just load one of the not supported instruments?
For me it might be different because I have the Pro version installed.

I thought the Discover Version would automatically choose a similar sound, even if it does not exist.
For example if I load the bass flute with the Discover version, it seems it replaces it with a pitched down normal flute.
Of course it might not make sense to have all those unavailable instrument tracks, when continuously working with Discover version.

The busing/naming/colouring was done to be in line with the original templates for other DAWs.

If you haven't already: make sure to try the "Console Scenes" I have saved in the mixer window for quick navigation through the template.


----------



## easyrider

Is this for Core or Pro thanks?


----------



## Manuel Stumpf

easyrider said:


> Is this for Core or Pro thanks?


It was created with Pro, but it should also work with Core flawlessly.

For all instruments/articulations not available in Core the Spitfire player should substitute with something similar sounding.
Different mic positions do not change the template setup.
And Core has the majority of instruments/articulations of Pro already. So there should not be any big difference.


----------



## FlyingSinger

Manuel Stumpf said:


> Just out of curiosity: May I ask what happens if you just load one of the not supported instruments?
> For me it might be different because I have the Pro version installed.
> 
> I thought the Discover Version would automatically choose a similar sound, even if it does not exist.
> For example if I load the bass flute with the Discover version, it seems it replaces it with a pitched down normal flute.
> Of course it might not make sense to have all those unavailable instrument tracks, when continuously working with Discover version.
> 
> The busing/naming/colouring was done to be in line with the original templates for other DAWs.
> 
> If you haven't already: make sure to try the "Console Scenes" I have saved in the mixer window for quick navigation through the template.



I had watched some Spitfire demos where Paul Thompson (I believe) showed how you could switch between the three editions of BBCSO with a control at the top of the window. When I open your template and select an instrument, it first shows a small window with tabs for all the instances of the BBCSO plugin with a message "DISABLED." When I tried enabling the current one, a black BBCSO window appears (promising), but it was like a blank version with no instrument info and controls grayed out. There was no selector for version (I expected to have one with Pro/Core dimmed out and only Discover available since that's what I have installed). Nope. I couldn't get anything happening until I selected REMOVE for the black BBCSO window. Then S1 allowed me to drag an instance of BBCSO Discover to the track and the white/multi-color window for that appeared. 

I may have missed something because clearly the resources to display the black Core/Pro window were available. That's what I recall but my monitors are on my work laptop now so I can't check any of this now. I will check out the "Console Scenes" and other mixer features of the template as soon as I can. I hope none of that depends on the names you have used for tracks etc. because I have already renamed some of them.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf

FlyingSinger said:


> I hope none of that depends on the names you have used for tracks etc. because I have already renamed some of them.


Renaming should be fine without messing up anything.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf

FlyingSinger said:


> I had watched some Spitfire demos where Paul Thompson (I believe) showed how you could switch between the three editions of BBCSO with a control at the top of the window.


That's exactly how it works for me.

That you have to replace all instruments is not how it should be.
On what StudioOne button did you enable the disabled tracks?
Does this also happen if you just right click an instrument track and choose enable?

Edit: Corrected typo


----------



## FlyingSinger

Manuel Stumpf said:


> That's exactly how it works for me.
> 
> That you have to replace all instruments is not how it should be.
> On what StudioOne button did you enable the disabled tracks?
> Does this also happen if you just right click an instrument track and choose enable?
> 
> Edit: Corrected typo



I will try to check further on this tonight or tomorrow morning, starting from your original template to see what I did, and I will also try other methods to enable it. I was using the small dropdown menu that comes from the tab labeled something like "BBCSO-98" which has items like Enable and Remove. I thought it was enabled when it went from the small window showing only the tab labels and "Disabled" to the full black BBCSO window. But then I could not do anything with that large window. Maybe it's a bug.


----------



## FlyingSinger

Manuel, I loaded a fresh copy of your original "AllInOne" template, enabled a violin track, and clicked on the icon to show the instrument. The black BBCSO window shows no presets or instruments and all controls are grayed out. I could not see a way to select another version. I think I am stuck with manually removing the full instruments and applying the Discover instruments. Which is not terribly hard. Thanks again.


----------



## ennbr

Though I'd give a quick reply I have BBCSO Pro installed and tested the template with Studio One Pro current version the template does work just fine I do have the Pro version installed.


----------



## FlyingSinger

I wrote that last reply last night but forgot to hit Post. This morning I've done some exploring of the channels, buses, effects, stems, etc. and realized that I am in way over my head. I'm a singer-songwriter and I have used S1 for several album projects, but I'm essentially a hobbyist. I've only recently gotten into orchestral composing. I have never worked with a signal flow setup much more complicated than putting 7th Heaven reverb (etc.) on an FX bus and adding that as a Send on selected channels. I have done a few other things, but this template has so many bells and whistles, I can't even tell what's working or not working (e.g., are tracks being sent to the Mixverb FX you have defined?). Somehow everything is getting to the Main output but I can't see much else happening. 

I set up a test piece with some instruments in each group (strings, brass, etc.), around 14 in all. The multi-level track folder structure and color-coding are wonderful for working with multiple instruments and groups. I assigned each top-level category to a group (e.g. strings to 0500 STRINGS) but that doesn't show anything in the channel view. As it happens all the strings in this piece are shorts, so if I assign the group 0502 StringsShort to Vn, Vla, etc. in track view I can see that channel is active and I can see its Sends and see that signal is flowing to (say) 0511 Verb1 where Mixverb is loaded. I can't hear much difference with it on or off, but it's there. It also renames my Violins 1, Violas, etc. track folders to 0502StringsShort, but that's OK. 

I think you've done an amazing job here creating a template that will support sophisticated recording and mixing. I'm just not familiar enough with all of this to benefit from it, which is my problem, not yours. I don't even really need all that. All I set out to do is create a template to include and organize all the instruments in BBCSO Discover so I could play a bit with it. For my own use, I will probably just keep the track folder structure and throw out most of the signal flow stuff so I can understand it better when I want to add my own reverb, EQ, etc. But it won't be a professional level template like yours. 

Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## Manuel Stumpf

FlyingSinger said:


> Manuel, I loaded a fresh copy of your original "AllInOne" template, enabled a violin track, and clicked on the icon to show the instrument. The black BBCSO window shows no presets or instruments and all controls are grayed out. I could not see a way to select another version. I think I am stuck with manually removing the full instruments and applying the Discover instruments. Which is not terribly hard. Thanks again.


Thanks for testing.
I think there must be a bug somewhere. Normally it should open fine.
I wonder what people with Core version see.


----------



## norman sole

FlyingSinger said:


> Hi Manuel,
> 
> Thank you for the Studio One templates! I have gone in a different direction with my libraries (many Spitfire and some others) and so far I only bought the $49 Discover version of BBCSO to explore a bit. This may change on Black Friday, but I used the recent Spitfire Spring Sale for other purchases. So I wondered if I could modify your template to work with Discover, and this morning I did most of that, which involved removing the tracks and instruments for the many non-supported instruments and articulations and replacing the instrument for each remaining track with an instance of the Discover instrument with the best available patch. This took about an hour or so (much easier than starting from scratch!).
> 
> I still need to look closely at the many channels with buses, signal routing, effects, etc. and at least rename some things. This is a very sophisticated template and I'm sure I will learn things I never knew about S1 if I explore it a bit. I also have a lot of un-voiced percussion tracks that I left in place for now, thinking I may introduce a different percussion library in the template to fill some of those slots (perhaps the light-weight Spitfire Originals Cinematic Percussion for some of the instruments).
> 
> I doubt there are many on this forum who are using Studio One and BBCSO Discover, but if there's interest, I can try to figure out a way to share this modified template (with full credit to Manuel, and if you approve) when I finish it, probably by the weekend depending on my work schedule.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Bruce Irving


Hi dudes  I'm using studio one 3 artist and Discover! I didn't realise the template was made for CORE or PRO  silly me... So if you have any luck Mr flying singer, I'd be happy to test for you. I'm currently playing with discover now but I'm just adding tracks as I build a tune. I'm not that hot on routing so I could probably mess things up or miss some really cool S1 features that I don't know about. Any help would be massive. Nice one dudes  nOrm


----------



## FlyingSinger

I pretty much gave up with that template because the signal flow was so complicated and it had required massive surgery to almost sort of work with Discover. But breaking news... someone recently contributed a S1 template for Discover which is now on the Spitfire website. I haven't had a chance to get on my recording PC and try it yet but the fact that it's made for Discover sounds promising: https://www.spitfireaudiothepage.com/posts/discover-templates 
Spitfire somehow makes me think of London and fish and chips and ale in dark pubs so I will say...
Cheers!
Bruce


----------



## FlyingSinger

I had a chance to try out the Studio One template for BBCSO Discover last night. It was developed by Cédric Mialaret and it's really great. It supports all the Discover instruments in a really nice nested track folder scheme (with track visibility linked to channel visibility to help with mixing by sections). It has basic effects and a stereo output mix but it does not have the complex signal flow of the BBCSO Pro template (with buses, stems, print, etc. features useful for high-end mixing and film/TV work). Anyone doing such work should probably be using BBCSO Core or Pro anyway, but for Discover it's perfect.


----------



## madfloyd

FlyingSinger said:


> I had a chance to try out the Studio One template for BBCSO Discover last night. It was developed by Cédric Mialaret and it's really great. It supports all the Discover instruments in a really nice nested track folder scheme (with track visibility linked to channel visibility to help with mixing by sections). It has basic effects and a stereo output mix but it does not have the complex signal flow of the BBCSO Pro template (with buses, stems, print, etc. features useful for high-end mixing and film/TV work). Anyone doing such work should probably be using BBCSO Core or Pro anyway, but for Discover it's perfect.



Out of curiosity where did you find that template?


----------



## FlyingSinger

madfloyd said:


> Out of curiosity where did you find that template?











Discover Templates — THE PAGE


Christian Henson & Jake Jackson have put together orchestral templates for Logic, Protools, and GarageBand for use with BBC Symphony Orchestra Discover. You can download those templates below.




www.spitfireaudiothepage.com





They now have templates for several additional DAW's as well.


----------



## FlyingSinger

I have been using BBCSO Discover with the Studio One template of Cédric Mialaret that is available on the Spitefire website. I'm working with a composition/orchestration coach and I have used it for several orchestral mock-up exercises on classical pieces and orchestrations of piano sketches by my instructor or myself. With care, the sound can be remarkably good. But when the Spitfire Summer Sale came along this week, I bought BBCSO Core. I love the sound and the many instruments and articulations. I'm OK for now with only "Mix-1" for the microphones. I have other libraries with more mic options if I need that. 

Spitfire currently offers no S1 template for Core, so I thought, no problem, I will just convert the Discover template. Bad plan! With 40+ instances of the full Core instruments (many layers, RR's, arts), the memory footprint is huge and my Windows 10 PC with 8 cores and 16 GB RAM was overwhelmed. Everything slow and many audio dropouts that I am not used to seeing with other libraries.

This morning I tried a different approach when I learned that v1.1.9 of Core now has "edit techniques" available like Pro. So you can selectively remove unneeded articulations, greatly reducing the memory footprint. I have also found that the "Mode" switch works well between Discover and Core, and this conversion is "smart" in terms of articulations. The Discover instruments typically have just 2-4 articulations, e.g. for strings, Longs, Shorts, Pizz, and Tremolo. When you mode switch this to Core, it loads ONLY the four Core equivalent techniques, which is great. You can always use the editor to add Flautando or whatever if you need it. 

So now my planned approach is to use the BBCSO Discover template as my "sketchpad" and only convert to Core those instruments that I am actively using and where the sound or articulation makes a difference. This is true on many, but depending on the piece and the role of an instrument, some parts can even be left at the "low fi" Discover setting. You can switch back and forth anytime to compare sound and memory/performance impact. I'm also looking at a 32 GB RAM upgrade for my PC. 

I am using Studio One v5 now, and it has a really great keyswitch automation track and editor. BBCSO Core has easily accessible keyswitches, so for example on a trumpet part that is mostly short notes with a few long ones, I can use one Core instance and easily switch the articulations. There are some .keyswitch files shared on the PreSonus Exchange, but I've had some issues with the labels and notes changing when articulations are removed. But this is easy enough to fix with the keyswitch mapping editor and save as a new preset for your project. Example attached.


----------



## ennbr

I used the Studio One Song/Import Song Data option to import the sections of the Templates provided at the start of this Topic. Once in my default template I just Disable Tracks that are not being used in the current project. As for Keyswitches I have the pro version and created key switches for all of those sections of BBCSO that I'm using. Don't forget to checkout the Cloud/Presonus Exchange/Keyswitch area new files are being added daily.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

@Manuel Stumpf does your template include keyswitch maps (for the all in one version for example)?


----------



## Manuel Stumpf

ALittleNightMusic said:


> @Manuel Stumpf does your template include keyswitch maps (for the all in one version for example)?


No keyswitch maps yet.
Keyswitch maps were introduced in version 5.
I am still on Studio One 4.
I have not decided if I only upgrade my license or want to enter the Sphere subscription.
However the new features in 5.1 look very promising, so I have to come to a decision. Hm.


----------



## ennbr

Studio One v5 Keyswitches for BBCSO can be found on the Cloud/Presonus Exchange/Keyswitches


----------



## ALRA

Hi Manuel,
I would like to acknowledge the great work you have done with the BBCSO Pro template for Studio One... and made it available to us. The only thing missing really is the Keyswitches ;o) although I realise that the template is older than version 5 of S1.
Again, great work and thank you very much. 

Angel L.


----------



## ryevick

ALRA said:


> Hi Manuel,
> I would like to acknowledge the great work you have done with the BBCSO Pro template for Studio One... and made it available to us. The only thing missing really is the Keyswitches ;o) although I realise that the template is older than version 5 of S1.
> Again, great work and thank you very much.
> 
> Angel L.



I must have misread something, I haven't seen BBCSO Pro Template mentioned. Could you please point me to it? Thank you.


----------



## ALRA

Hi ryevick,
I don't quite understand your message because Manuel himself (mess. #23) says that he has created the template for the Pro version, but that it is perfectly usable for all other versions. I use the Pro version and the instruments of the Pro version appear (Cor Anglais, etc.).


----------



## ryevick

ALRA said:


> Hi ryevick,
> I don't quite understand your message because Manuel himself (mess. #23) says that he has created the template for the Pro version, but that it is perfectly usable for all other versions. I use the Pro version and the instruments of the Pro version appear (Cor Anglais, etc.).



Ok, thanks! I missed that.


----------



## jmcolomina

Manuel Stumpf said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I have ported the BBCSO template to PreSonus Studio One
> I hope it is useful for all Studio One users out there.
> It can be found in the attachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally it should also open in the smaller version of Studio One: Studio One Artist.
> Does anyone happen to have this version and can check this?
> 
> If you find any mistakes or improvements please feel free to comment,
> so that I can correct the template.
> Thank you.
> 
> Btw: PreSonus has a 10 year Studio One Anniversary Sale on with very attractive prices!
> Also including crossgrades from other DAWs too.
> (No I don't receive free products, nor any other compensation for this ).
> 
> Edit:
> Added version S0101_V001_BBCSO_Template_StudioOne.zip with the following updates:
> 
> Added the new Bass Flute, which came with BBCSO v1.1.8 update.
> Added a routing scheme overview diagram.
> Set all tracks to receive midi from all inputs, not only my specific keyboard.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Manuel



Great! And it works fine!!

thanks a lot!!


----------



## ryevick

Manuel Stumpf said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I have ported the BBCSO template to PreSonus Studio One
> I hope it is useful for all Studio One users out there.
> It can be found in the attachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally it should also open in the smaller version of Studio One: Studio One Artist.
> Does anyone happen to have this version and can check this?
> 
> If you find any mistakes or improvements please feel free to comment,
> so that I can correct the template.
> Thank you.
> 
> Btw: PreSonus has a 10 year Studio One Anniversary Sale on with very attractive prices!
> Also including crossgrades from other DAWs too.
> (No I don't receive free products, nor any other compensation for this ).
> 
> Edit:
> Added version S0101_V001_BBCSO_Template_StudioOne.zip with the following updates:
> 
> Added the new Bass Flute, which came with BBCSO v1.1.8 update.
> Added a routing scheme overview diagram.
> Set all tracks to receive midi from all inputs, not only my specific keyboard.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Manuel


Hoping to see you update this for the new 1.2 Pro release. Any word on that?


----------



## Manuel Stumpf

ryevick said:


> Hoping to see you update this for the new 1.2 Pro release. Any word on that?


Will come on Sunday or Monday


----------



## Manuel Stumpf

An updated version reflecting the BBCSO v1.2.0 update has been added to the top post.
The project has been upgraded to Studio One 5 and a full set of keyswitch maps has been included.
I hope not to have messed up too many of them. Should you find any wrong please report back here. Thanks.


----------



## zedmaster

Big thank you!! @Manuel Stumpf


----------



## Wabashprof

Thanks for doing this AND for keeping it updated. Much appreciated.


----------



## jonmontgomerymusic

Thank you so very much for making this! Great job sir!


----------



## DCPImages

Manuel Stumpf said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I have ported the BBCSO template to PreSonus Studio One
> I hope it is useful for all Studio One users out there.
> It can be found in the attachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally it should also open in the smaller version of Studio One: Studio One Artist.
> Does anyone happen to have this version and can check this?
> 
> If you find any mistakes or improvements please feel free to comment,
> so that I can correct the template.
> Thank you.
> 
> Btw: PreSonus has a 10 year Studio One Anniversary Sale on with very attractive prices!
> Also including crossgrades from other DAWs too.
> (No I don't receive free products, nor any other compensation for this ).
> 
> Edit:
> Added version S0101_V001_BBCSO_Template_StudioOne.zip with the following updates:
> 
> Added the new Bass Flute, which came with BBCSO v1.1.8 update.
> Added a routing scheme overview diagram.
> Set all tracks to receive midi from all inputs, not only my specific keyboard.
> Edit:
> Added version S0101_V002_BBCSO_Template_StudioOne.zip with the following updates:
> 
> Added the new Cimbasso BBCSO v1.2.0 update
> Added the new muted brass articulations and extended legatos from this update
> Added a full set of keyswitch maps for BBCSO in Studio One 5
> 
> Kind regards,
> Manuel


Wow! This is superb. Thank you kindly, Manuel.


----------



## EgM

Haha... I just converted Alex Watson's Cubase expression maps for BBCSO Pro to Studio One variations and I find this thread 5 minutes after I'm done


----------

